# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  moneda con dos caras

## Servasky

donde puedo conseguir una? he mirado en tiendamagia pero no he visto ninguna, soy de madrid.

gracias

----------


## Javier Milo

Hola, en cualquiera de las muchas tiendas de magia que existen en toda españa, normalmente en tiendamagia las hay. 
Suerte y un saludo.

----------


## realitycrafter

Si te vas a un "estudio" puede que encuentres algo. Eso sí, tiene que ser de "magia".

----------


## cachipirulo

Encanna de noche?
Pero recuerda que en locales los precios no son los mismos, y el producto sí.
Jo, pues es verdad que no las tiene tiendademagia, siendo la que mas monedas tiene en catálogo.
A ver, tiendamagia, hay gente que quiere monedas de doble cara o doble cruz, y hay otra gente que querrá cajitas okito buddha. Hay que ampliar catálogo.
Un saludo

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Aquí podeis ver todas las monedas de doble cara que tenemos en catalogo:

http://www.tiendamagia.com/advanced_...x=0&image2.y=0

----------


## Ravenous

Ay, jefe, aún te voy a tener que opner una tarjetita amarilla por reflotar temas muertos  :117:  :Out:

----------

